

Google goes down, other Internet traffic drops by 22% and Bing jumps 40% - schimmy_changa
https://www.quantcast.com/inside-quantcast/2013/08/google-goes-down-other-internet-traffic-drops-by-22-and-bing-jumps-40/

======
lutusp
If a tree falls in the forest and Google is down, is there any sound?

~~~
schimmy_changa
Yes, the sound of Bing engineers rejoicing about probably the best day in Bing
history :)

